# Did Brock Lesnar Use Roids



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Was wondering if anyone knows if he had ever used roids.I remember he he was busted back in 2001 while in the wwe.We can speculate but he has said he never has failed a drug test but that's a different issue from him saying he has never used them. Was wondering if anyone can educate me on this subject.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

As far as I know Brock has never tested positive for steroids. But like you said he got busted a while back but I believe he had HGH and it wasn't illegal for whatever reason. He claims hes never done anything but it would be kind of silly for him to admit he has. Also when he stormed off the set of a interview he did keep saying "I've never tested positive" which like you said isn't the same as "I've never taken steroids". I always thought that might be a way of wording it so he isn't technically lying. I wouldn't be surprised at all if he had taken them at some point but its possible that he never did.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

You do know that like everyone in the WWE takes steriods. I'm pretty sure you could also write a who's who list of people in MMA that used to take them at one time or another. What matters is that they dont take them now.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

As a guess, id say he did but doesn't anymore.

Im sure WWF encourages its 'athletes' to 'buff up' :thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

People who think Brock didn't use steroids at least while in WWE are extremely naive in my opinion.

Someone make a poll that sais.

"If you had to bet your life if Brock has ever taken steroids or not what would you pick??"

Just so i see who actually thinks he has never done them. Most people that say he hasn't is because they say its wrong to accuse someone without any proof (testing positive). His profession and body while he was in Pro Wrestling is enough proof for me to make a judgment.


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

iwould like to see a before the ufc while in wwe and a pic now,because he looks a bit saggy now i think everyone in the wwe has takin steriods


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Not to say he hasn't taken - but he prob looks saggy now because he is training for strength rather than looks, and cutting then rehydrating can mean a bit more softness.

He isn't shaped like a human being.


----------



## Andreas Miko (May 28, 2007)

Mentos The Freshmaker


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Actually, hes body changed very little from his WWE days to his UFC says, surprisingly little given the change in trianing he underwent.

HGH isn't a steroid.


Even if he did take there would be no reason to have stopped when he came to the UFC, where all he is subjected to is a fighttime drug test which would be easy to cycle around.

He was drug tested back when he wrestled amateurly. He was huge back then too.

I see no reason to believe he was on steroids, and even less to believe that he was on them and then would stop on coming to the UFC.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Actually, hes body changed very little from his WWE days to his UFC says, surprisingly little given the change in trianing he underwent.
> 
> HGH isn't a steroid.
> 
> ...


I'm not quite sure why you think that if he was on steroids that he wouldn't stop once he came to the ufc. It's called drug testing, that's why he would stop.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't know, but I am glad somebody brought this up. This is a very important issue.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Re-read my post to find out.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

To answer your question yes he did use steroids. he used it quite frequently early on and for most of his WWE career. It was mostly to build muscle mass and gain strength. i cant really knock him for it because it was totally legal in the WWE.

Does he still use steroids? I'm not sure the UFC requires strict testing for all fighters but he may have some genius guys around him to help him with the perfect cycle and go undetected. who knows


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

I have trained with people that have taken HGH and the size and strength they put on while on that stuff was incredible. FYI, most guys that are 'Natural' bodybuilders, don't use steroids either, they use HGH, and those guys definitely don't look natural at all!

So point being, if he admitted to taking HGH I don't see why he wouldn't be stacking the HGH with the roids...that's what most people do when taking HGH, unless your trying to not test positive for steroids(Natural Bodybuilders)


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I'd be shocked if he didn't take steroids earlier, during his pro wrestling days. After all, he has a very powerful motivation to take them, bigger, stronger, more cut = more money, and very little motivation not to, since the WWE clearly doesn't give a crap if anyone in their org uses steroids or not. If they did have drug testing, it would obviously be a joke.

As for now, it's hard to say for sure. The UFC clearly has something resembling a real drug testing program, since they have actually caught a few people, but the risk is still not that great for those who know what they are doing and are careful.

If I were betting, I'd bet yes, he is on steroids now, or some form of performance enhancing drug. Someone who has done it once will be likely to do it again, and the risk of getting caught is still small compared to the reward of money/fame/prestige for being a champion.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

name goes here said:


> He isn't shaped like a human being.


Best way to phrase it.

But I'm pretty sure he did, but when he came over to MMA, he stopped. I think he's been tested in the UFC and tested negative.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

> The UFC clearly has something resembling a real drug testing program, since they have actually caught a few people, but the risk is still not that great for those who know what they are doing and are careful


The WWE has caught, suspended and fined people too.

He was huge in college, when he wrestled and was tested.

He was huge when he was playing football, and was(presumably) tested.

He is huge now, and is being tested.

Why are you guys so sure he was on steroids in the WWE, as opposed to now? Why would he stop now if he had? You don't have to be a genius to cycle around testing when you know when it is coming up.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys are crazy. Brock on roids? I don't think he ever touched steroids :confused02: 
He looks just like this guy I know that eats Krispy Kremes and General Tso's chicken along with his weight training.

Ha! Seriously though...
To think that someone who is stacked like that coming from the WWE didn't use steroids is outrageously stupid and naive. My bet is he still cycles them too.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Of course he's taken steroids before. He was in the WWE for God's sake. But he knows he's competing in an actual sport now, and I'm sure he hasn't taken steroids since.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

D.P. said:


> Of course he's taken steroids before. He was in the WWE for God's sake. But he knows he's competing in an actual sport now, and I'm sure he hasn't taken steroids since.


not trying to be a smart ass here, but how can you be sure?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> not trying to be a smart ass here, but how can you be sure?


You're not a smart ass, we're here for discussion. :thumbsup:

One of the reasons that I'm sure is his body.

*Before:*










*After: *










Huge difference there. 

And another reason I feel sure about it is because I felt Brock was hungry for competition, and wanted to be good at something and wouldn't mess it up with steroids. 

Brock is an athlete. An athlete who was wasting his time and his ability on a sport that didn't mean a thing. He wants to compete and be good.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

D.P. said:


> Huge difference there.
> 
> And another reason I feel sure about it is because I felt Brock was hungry for competition, and wanted to be good at something and wouldn't mess it up with steroids.
> 
> Brock is an athlete. An athlete who was wasting his time and his ability on a sport that didn't mean a thing. He wants to compete and be good.


I see what you mean in those pics there is an obvious difference.
Even if he isn't using anymore I wonder how much of his prior use is benefitting him today, like his general strength and muscle proportionality?
Either way he isn't any different than most in the game. He is very gifted in other aspects and steroids doesn't give you that.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> I see what you mean in those pics there is an obvious difference.
> Even if he isn't using anymore I wonder how much of his prior use is benefitting him today, like his general strength and muscle proportionality?
> Either way he isn't any different than most in the game. He is very gifted in other aspects and steroids doesn't give you that.


Yeah, before even thinking about the WWE, He was a good amateur wrestler placing second in the NCAA in 1999, and winning it in 2000.

And not to quote from wikipedia, but it was the fastest way to get the info:



> Lesnar finished his amateur career as a two-time NJCAA All-American, 1998 NJCAA Heavyweight Champion, two-time NCAA All-American, two-time Big Ten Conference Champion, and the 2000 NCAA heavyweight champion with a record of 106-5 overall in four years of college.


That's pretty impressive, and that was before the WWE and steroids.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

D.P. said:


> Yeah, before even thinking about the WWE, He was a good amateur wrestler placing second in the NCAA in 1999, and winning it in 2000.
> 
> And not to quote from wikipedia, but it was the fastest way to get the info:
> 
> ...


Wrestling in general builds a kind of strength that you cant really train for with weights. I have years of grappling and even at my age I'm still as strong or stronger than alot of the guys I train with.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Look in old WWE magazine pics when they showed Lesnar as a kid, he has always had the huge freakish build.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't know you guys be the judge. IMO he definitly looks more cut in the top picture and a little more flabby and natural in the bottom one.

I personally think he DID take sterods in the WWE I mean cmon he was a big star everyone takes steriods in the WWE. I DON'T think he is taking steriods now though.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Actually, hes body changed very little from his WWE days to his UFC says, surprisingly little given the change in trianing he underwent.
> 
> HGH isn't a steroid.
> 
> ...


Your arguement as to why he doesn't take steroids is that he would have no reason to stop because he could keep using them by cycling them out?

Or are you saying he is probably still taking somthing, because if your arguement is simply that there is no way to tell, why bother posting? This is just an opinion forum anyways.

Your arguement is basically that there is no way to prove that he roided now, in WWE, or ever. 

Yes Lesnar was a beast in HS, yes he is naturally huge. But look at him in his prime WWE days:









Now is that possible without steroids? sure. But given the circumstances isn't it likely he took somthing?

We can all sit around an go "na na na, can't prive it!", but at some point we use our common sense and logic.

I could sit here and say, as a huge W. Silva fan, "Zomg!!111 there is n proof W. Silva ever did steroids in pride!". But using my logic and common sense, I would say it is very unlikely he was clean throughout Pride.

Using the same common sense and logic I would say it is incredibly unlikely Lesnar stayed clean in an environment like pro wresting, especially considering it is all image.


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

UFCFAN18 said:


> I don't know you guys be the judge. IMO he definitly looks more cut in the top picture and a little more flabby and natural in the bottom one.
> 
> I personally think he DID take sterods in the WWE I mean cmon he was a big star everyone takes steriods in the WWE. I DON'T think he is taking steriods now though.



Good find.

There really isnt to much of a diffrence in all honesty... Hes not oiled or tanned in the UFC picture... And he would have been training for competition not for looks for two years by the time that picture was taken... Not to mention years older then that picture was taken...

Knowing that, there isnt much diffrence really


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

You know... either way I would sh1t in pantalones if saw him comin at me.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

They are two seperate arguments.
1) He has been druug tested most of his life, his physique has always been ridiculous. This is an argument against people who use the fact he was simply in the WWE and his physique to prove he must have taken steroids
2)If he did take steroids before, why would he stop when he got to the UFC, which has less strict Steroid testing policies than places he has competed in before? He doesn't know how to cycle? That is just an argument against the people who say"I think he did before but doesn't now."

I think he took HGH. I have a reason to think he did, I have no reason to think he took steroids or does now anymore than anyone else in the UFC with an impressive physique.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes Lesnar did use steriods in the WWE and he also led "the dirty life" which is a direct quote from him. The WWE wont let their top names get busted for steriods, even though people like John Cena and others are clearly on roids. Lesnar's shape has changed a lot since he was in the WWE. Its almost undeniable that he was on the roids.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

This place is as bad as Sherdog nowadays.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> They are two seperate arguments.
> 1) He has been druug tested most of his life, his physique has always been ridiculous. This is an argument against people who use the fact he was simply in the WWE and his physique to prove he must have taken steroids
> 2)If he did take steroids before, why would he stop when he got to the UFC, which has less strict Steroid testing policies than places he has competed in before? He doesn't know how to cycle? That is just an argument against the people who say"I think he did before but doesn't now."
> 
> I think he took HGH. I have a reason to think he did, I have no reason to think he took steroids or does now anymore than anyone else in the UFC with an impressive physique.













Everyone is ignoring your post because its extremely silly. You can defend Brock all you want but he has definitely taken steroids. He was in the WWE were everyone takes steroids and alot of the people there still wernt as big as him. Drugs tests mean squat now a days. Its pretty easy to cycle through them and you will never get cought. The reason people say that he doesnt do them anymore now is because.
1. Random Drug testings in the UFC. 
2. Give Brock the benefit of the doubt.
Its impossible to give him the benefit of the doubt that he didnt use steroids while in WWE because that would be nothing less then foolish. Also if you think he looks the same from WWE and now you should probably see your vision health care provider and get some glasses.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Since when does the UFC do random drug testing?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Since when does the UFC do random drug testing?


I remember reading a while back a article on mmaweekly that stated that the NSAC is doing random drug tests on fighters because of how many have been getting caught as of late.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Link? As far as I know, the NSAC does absolutely no random testing. So you'd be wrong on that one.
You also don't realise that my posts aren't saying "NO LESNAT NEVA TOOK THE ROIDS! HE A REAL MAN" I am simply trying to point out the foolishnes of what the reasoning you guys are trying to use.

His body changed a lot? You guys realise Lesnar, at 22, wrestled in the NCAA(drug tested) at 285lbs?
Now he is fighting at 265lbs and cutting to make that limit. So I guess we are basing our opinions on how vascular he looked, while completely ignoring the fact that he didn't have to worry about training for athleticism to the same degree as he did now or back then when he was in the WWE, and only for looks? Because I don't remember Lesnar getting a whole lot larger in the WWE.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> They are two seperate arguments.
> 1) He has been druug tested most of his life, his physique has always been ridiculous. This is an argument against people who use the fact he was simply in the WWE and his physique to prove he must have taken steroids
> 2)If he did take steroids before, why would he stop when he got to the UFC, which has less strict Steroid testing policies than places he has competed in before? He doesn't know how to cycle? That is just an argument against the people who say"I think he did before but doesn't now."
> 
> I think he took HGH. I have a reason to think he did, I have no reason to think he took steroids or does now anymore than anyone else in the UFC with an impressive physique.


Ah, I see what you are saying now.

I think what most people are trying to point out is that being in the WWE is a good reason to suspect steroid use.

But I fully agree that his physique cannot be used to implicate any abuse whether it be HGH/steroids or whatever. I have seen vids of him wrestling in HS or college (forget) and he was massive back then as well.

To address your second point, there is no way to prove he stopped taking hgh or steroids, just like we can't prove he was ever on them. Perhaps he is still on them.

I personally feel it is more likely he was on somthing during his WWE days and still is now, rather than never being on anything at all.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

But I don't get why you people think he would only have started once he reached the WWE, when he was already bigger, stronger and more impressive looking than anyone there, and had come from a highly competitive sporting environment. The WWE isn't some fairytale land of needles and testosterone where all the guys are injecting themselve before there matches.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I actually doubt Lesnar has taken any illegal steroids/drugs. You have to enphasize illegal when talking about subjects like this because a lot of what is illegal now wasn't illegal even a few years ago.

If HGH was legal then I don't blame him for taking it either, the other guys would have been as well.

One thing you have to take into account is his body style. He has been built like this since high school. Large boned people like him, if they can keep in shape, often look superhuman because they have so much more muscle mass then most of us.

In all of his pictures you can tell he never abused steroids. His muscles are shaped naturally and they flow. A few pictures from back when he was in the WWE where he looks "less flabby" were because when he was in the WWE part of his job was to keep his body fat down and look good for the camera. That isn't a requirement in the UFC.

The use of HGH along with his body style easily explains his muscle mass and his low body fat when in the WWE. It wasn't illegal when he was using it and therefore he shouldn't be judged on it. Everyone was taking it then.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I should start threads up about former PRIDE fighters and how they have been caught taking steroids in the past.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Ape City said:


> To address your second point, there is no way to prove he stopped taking hgh or steroids, just like we can't prove he was ever on them. Perhaps he is still on them.


He undergoes drug testing for the UFC. The use of steroids and/or HGH is noticeable when tested. I doubt he takes it anymore.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

420atalon said:


> He undergoes drug testing for the UFC. The use of steroids and/or HGH is noticeable when tested. I doubt he takes it anymore.


BZZZZT. HGH isn't testable and roids can be cycled.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

That's what I've heard about HGH too Hexrei. Aren't HGH legal anyways?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

iight when all being said with his roids uses, if he did take something to get that big does he actually get respected in the ufc? Like i know in baseball a guy like big mac or recently arod has lost all their credibility and respect due to there use of performance enhancers. Which makes guys like babe ruth and hank aaron that much greated and respected. Like imo there is a big difference between a guy that is legit and a guy that has cheated.Does Brock achievement in the ufc actually matters?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Link? As far as I know, the NSAC does absolutely no random testing. So you'd be wrong on that one.
> You also don't realise that my posts aren't saying "NO LESNAT NEVA TOOK THE ROIDS! HE A REAL MAN" I am simply trying to point out the foolishnes of what the reasoning you guys are trying to use.
> 
> His body changed a lot? You guys realise Lesnar, at 22, wrestled in the NCAA(drug tested) at 285lbs?
> Now he is fighting at 265lbs and cutting to make that limit. So I guess we are basing our opinions on how vascular he looked, while completely ignoring the fact that he didn't have to worry about training for athleticism to the same degree as he did now or back then when he was in the WWE, and only for looks? Because I don't remember Lesnar getting a whole lot larger in the WWE.


Yeah im gonna have to look it up again once i get back from the gym. I think it was random only when they have a fight coming up or something. Im not going to argue about this because nothing in heaven or hell will change my mind that Lesnar took steroids at some point in his lifetime.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

HexRei said:


> BZZZZT. HGH isn't testable and roids can be cycled.


HGH can be tested for with a blood test. Maybe they don't test for it but I thought they would at this level.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> That's what I've heard about HGH too Hexrei. Aren't HGH legal anyways?


Today you need a prescription, but I believe back when Brock was "busted" they were still legal, which is why he was never charged.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

sprawlbrawl said:


> iwould like to see a before the ufc while in wwe and a pic now,because he looks a bit saggy now i think everyone in the wwe has takin steriods


pretty much accurate ...







imrik32 said:


> I'm not quite sure why you think that if he was on steroids that he wouldn't stop once he came to the ufc. It's called drug testing, that's why he would stop.



lol ...wwe does not have drug testing , and if they do , it dam well aint gonna be allowed to damage the image of there "stars " .





TheNegation said:


> But I don't get why you people think he would only have started once he reached the WWE, when he was already bigger, stronger and more impressive looking than anyone there, and had come from a highly competitive sporting environment. The WWE isn't some fairytale land of needles and testosterone where all the guys are injecting themselve before there matches.




can you say scott steiner ? triple h ? chris benoit ? those guys went from fairly stocky to freak of nature ripped (especially steiner ) out of no where ...im sure not ALL wwe superstars did roids , but id bet its no less than 50 / 50 .


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

And guess who didn't go from looking normal to being ripped in the WWE? Brock Lesnar.

The WWE has a drug testing Policy, and have suspended and dropped wrestlers becasue of it.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> And guess who didn't go from looking normal to being ripped in the WWE? Brock Lesnar.
> 
> The WWE has a drug testing Policy, and have suspended and dropped wrestlers becasue of it.


do you honestly think a man like vince mcmahon ( wrong spelling , i know )would drop top drawes like triple h and lesnar for doing roids when there really not even compeating ? correct me if im wrong , but performance enhancers are illegal in real sport because they give a physical advantage over the non user ...but seeing as how wwe is "sport entertainment " and there not actually compeating , seeing its all pre arranged , why would vince drop a big draw cause he took enhancers ? didnt hulk hogan appear in court saying vince encouraged use of steroids ?




didnt chris benoit flip out over roid rage and kill his family not long ago ? he wasnt cut from the roster , and it was very clear to those around him he was juicing .


...and just for curiousity , not to be a dick , but who did they drop from the roster for this exact reason ?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

If someone's not broken out, or booth-tanned to quell breakouts, or doesn't get ripped super fast, then I don't think they're juicing. If I see any of the previous 3 traits, I suspect they are.

Srsly do pro wrestling organizations test as other organizations connected to a sport would? I'm not sure I consider it a sport in the strict sense of the word. *puts flame suit on*


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

although some pro wrestling organizations claim to have strong anti-roiding policies, they are not overseen by fight or athletic commissions (to my knowledge) and therefore all the testing is up to the promotion itself, something I find extremely suspect and prone to abuse and corruption.

Also, does anyone actually have pics of Brock from college or whatnot so we can see how much he swole?


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> If someone's not broken out, or booth-tanned to quell breakouts, or doesn't get ripped super fast, then I don't think they're juicing. If I see any of the previous 3 traits, I suspect they are.
> 
> Srsly do pro wrestling organizations test as other organizations connected to a sport would? I'm not sure I consider it a sport in the strict sense of the word. *puts flame suit on*


definetly not a "real " sport , as sport is competion . when an organization such as the wwe makes it public the matches are staged ( like they needed to , if anyone ever remotely thought it was real is a retard )then calls it "sports entertainment " pretty much puts up a waiver to calling it a sport . "grabs two by four and american flag "


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Unless he was already using as a teen. Obv not a common occurence - but he is far from typical.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Chris Masters for one.

And none of that is on point, which was simply that you were wrong to say the WWE doens't do any drug testing.

I reality this testing only came about after and as a result of the Benoit case.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

I really do not see why everyone here is making the assumption that because he was in the WWF, then he had to of taken steroids because everyone in the WWF does. I for one do not think Lesnar ever took steroids.










Honestly. He looks almost the same now as he did in college. In the WWF, he is just a little bit larger, but he had a lot of show muscle then.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Also, does anyone actually have pics of Brock from college or whatnot so we can see how much he swole?






























Rumour is he was 16 in this last pic.

All he did was get older...


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Chris Masters for one.
> 
> And none of that is on point, which was simply that you were wrong to say the WWE doens't do any drug testing.
> 
> I reality this testing only came about after and as a result of the Benoit case.


i just gave u an example of how strict the testing is because benoit fliipped out on roids and wasnt cut from any roster . as regardes to your drug testing ...it was relavant , dont be a dick , it came about after the and because of the benoit case , well i didnt know that . i learn another morsel of useless info . why do i always sense a very sarcastic aggressive tone from your posts ...especially with regardes to lesnar ...



and so if the wwe does testing , why is scott steiner still in that thing ? he didnt get like that from creatine and protein , thats for sure .


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

duncanjr said:


> i just gave u an example of how strict the testing is because benoit fliipped out on roids and wasnt cut from any roster . as regardes to your drug testing ...it was relavant , dont be a dick , it came about after the and because of the benoit case , well i didnt know that . i learn another morsel of useless info . why do i always sense a very sarcastic aggressive tone from your posts ...especially with regardes to lesnar ...
> 
> 
> 
> and so if the wwe does testing , why is scott steiner still in that thing ? he didnt get like that from creatine and protein , thats for sure .


Umm. Scott Steiner hasnt been in the WWF for 7 years now.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

Blitzz said:


> Umm. Scott Steiner hasnt been in the WWF for 7 years now.


that long eh ? shows how much i give a rats ass about queer ass wrestling...


...o wait , the wwf ...my mistake . so he dont hang with the world wildlife federation since 7 years ago ?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

duncan, the reason you gat a sarcastic/agressive tone from my posts is that you are talking about something you know nothing about(the WWE), and I hate it when people do that. At least, I hate I do when it is something I know about, as those are the only times I identify it.


And as Blitz pointed out, Steiner has'nt wrestled with the WWE for years.

And there, case in point. You are shown to be wrong about something and you respond with how you don't give a "rats ass about queer ass wrestling". 
You are a douchebag.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Sure maybe the WWE does do testing and drops a few "nobodys" (I can't think of one) but do you really think they are gonna start dropping John Cenas, HHH, etc etc because they tested positive?? Really? Let's get real here probobly around 50% (if not higher) WWE stars juice.

Even if what you say about testing comming into play after the Beniot incident is true how long ago was that?? Wasn't Brock Lesnar already done with the WWE or near the end of his career by that point?

Your can argue that Brock doesn't take roids but don't argue that WWE stars get tested and "dropped" because your barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> duncan, the reason you gat a sarcastic/agressive tone from my posts is that you are talking about something you know nothing about(the WWE), and I hate it when people do that. At least, I hate I do when it is something I know about, as those are the only times I identify it.
> 
> 
> And as Blitz pointed out, Steiner has'nt wrestled with the WWE for years.
> ...


 im sorry im not a fan of the roid fueled soap opera you hold so dear to your heart . ...and your the douchebag . i asked a question , you get all snippy . so then when you get it back , its name calling time ...real mature bro ...bout as much maturity id expect from a grown man who s so avid about pro wrestling ..grow up son .:thumbsdown:


----------



## ecoll39638 (Apr 15, 2009)

I think many of you that think UFC testing is any better than WWE are the ones that are naive. WWE has been testing for years. Also, like many others have pointed out, WWE is about appearance so the training is a lot different. Many of you are assuming all WWE wrestlers take roids. Most wrestlers in WWE today are not "huge" with a few exceptions (Triple H, Cena, Batista). And to say WWE wrestlers are less of an athlete then UFC, I beg to differ. While everyone knows WWE is staged, the bumps, falls, and chair shots are very much real. And these guys are doing it 200 times a years where as UFC fighters are fighting 2-4 times a year. I am not saying WWE is better than WWE but let's not assume just because of an affiliation with WWE, one must be on steroids. And from what I have read, UFC doesn't have the best testing place. Most of the testing is left to the Athletic Commission of the state where the fight is being taken place. With that said, it would probably be easier to cycle around the tests in UFC than in WWE. Check these two articles and you be the judge (they are dated but I believe they still hold true today).

http://corporate.wwe.com/documents/TalentWellnessProgramOutline2-27-06CORPweb.pdf

http://www.buddytv.com/articles/ufc/ufc-fails-to-drug-test-at-ufc-6048.aspx


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Um, no. I never insulted you before you allowed your douchebaggyness to become apparent. Though I should have since you came in here spouting a bunch of misinformation acting like a know it all prick.
Also, maybe you should stop being a tit, getting way off topic and running away from threads when you say stupid shit and people point out that it is wrong.

UFCFAN18, did I not just give an example of someone they dropped? I'm not arguing that the WWE has extensive drug testing in place that prevents anyone from using illegal drugs, I simply responded to someone who decided to post his (wrong)opinion that the WWE doesn't do any drug testing.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

It can't be proven 100% that he doesn't, therefore he does!!!!

As for the WWE, while their policy is completely irrelevant to Brock Lesnar taking/not taking performance enhancing drugs, they have suspended their big names.
http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_30996.shtml

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/news/story?id=2998062


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Um, no. I never insulted you before you allowed your douchebaggyness to become apparent. Though I should have since you came in here spouting a bunch of misinformation acting like a know it all prick.
> Also, maybe you should stop being a tit, getting way off topic and running away from threads when you say stupid shit and people point out that it is wrong.
> 
> UFCFAN18, did I not just give an example of someone they dropped? I'm not arguing that the WWE has extensive drug testing in place that prevents anyone from using illegal drugs, I simply responded to someone who decided to post his (wrong)opinion that the WWE doesn't do any drug testing.


re read the intial post i made asking you who they dropped ...stated that i didnt know about benoit ...even stated i wasnt trying to be a dick , just wanted to know who they dropped ...i never claimed to know about wwe , its a mma forum . go watch your fairy boys ****** and stop being a keyboard tough guy . grow up .:confused03:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh absolutely.

You would be hard pressed to find almost any athlete that has never used steroids.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

No more insults, stay on topic guys.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't even watch the WWE. You never claimed to know about WWE? Your first post in this thread was a statement of fact that they did not in fact carry out drug tests.

Yeah, good, keep telling me to grow up. That makes you look like less of a moron.

Also, your gay bashing makes you look like a repressed homosexual.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> I don't even watch the WWE. You never claimed to know about WWE? Your first post in this thread was a statement of fact that they did not in fact carry out drug tests.
> 
> Yeah, good, keep telling me to grow up. That makes you look like less of a moron.
> 
> Also, your gay bashing makes you look like a repressed homosexual.


strike a nerve did i ??lol . man ..


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

What most of you guys do not remember, is that Vinnie Mac almost went to jail for allowing steroids to run rampant in his company. The WWE's testing is real and big names do get suspended under it.

Plus, pro wrestlers do not train for fighting muscle, they train for show muscle. So obviously they are going to be bigger.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

duncanjr said:


> strike a nerve did i ??lol . man ..


I'm not the one getting all offended(yet again), it would seem more likely I struck a nerve with you.

Generally people who feel the need to refer to things as "queer ass", and people as "fairyboys" and "*******" are not the most confident. In their sexuality or otherwise.

Anyway


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

We can sit here all day and throw insults at eachother but the fact is it's all speculation until Brock ethier fails a test or finishes his career without a stain on his legacy.

It's always good to discuss but really no one in this thread is right or wrong.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> I don't even watch the WWE. You never claimed to know about WWE? Your first post in this thread was a statement of fact that they did not in fact carry out drug tests.
> 
> Yeah, good, keep telling me to grow up. That makes you look like less of a moron.
> 
> Also, your gay bashing makes you look like a repressed homosexual.


I cant find were i read that they randomly test the fighters so i guess i am wrong. Still Brock did take Steroids and your incredibly naive for believing otherwise. Vince McMahon doesnt take steroids either... :sarcastic12:

Your guilty until proven innocent!!! and since Brock cant proof that he never took them it means that he did take them.

I win 

( :
ima leave this thread now for good XD


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

UFCFAN18 said:


> We can sit here all day and throw insults at eachother but the fact is it's all speculation until Brock ethier fails a test or finishes his career without a stain on his legacy.
> 
> It's always good to discuss but really no one in this thread is right or wrong.


Well actually, a few people have been wrong about quite a few things.



SideWays222 said:


> I cant find were i read that they randomly test the fighters so i guess i am wrong. Still Brock did take Steroids and your incredibly naive for believing otherwise. Vince McMahon doesnt take steroids either... :sarcastic12:
> 
> Your guilty until proven innocent!!! and since Brock cant proof that he never took them it means that he did take them.
> 
> ...


I don't have an issue with people saying they believe Lesnar was on steroids, I start to take issue with it when they start giving really stupid reasons for it though.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> I'm not the one getting all offended(yet again), it would seem more likely I struck a nerve with you.
> 
> Generally people who feel the need to refer to things as "queer ass", and people as "fairyboys" and "*******" are not the most confident. In their sexuality or otherwise.
> 
> Anyway


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBBBBBBEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNIIIIIICCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEE:thumb03::wink01::bored02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Duncan and Negation back on topic and cut out the trash talk,


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Duncan and Negation back on topic and cut out the trash talk,


:thumbsup:done .


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

There is one way to be certain...

WE MUST SEE BROCK LESNARS BALLS!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll tell you what, you can check his balls and when your done you can go check Cyborg cause Im pretty sure she has a set to,


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

that bitch is fugly


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

When I saw Cristiane kiss Evangelista, I almost threw up...but it was pretty daring for Shotime to show a same sex couple kissing on television.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm sure someone has mentioned this already, but he was never busted with steroids, I don't know where the TS got his information from.

Did he do steroids while in WWF? Possibly, but we can only speculate.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rated said:


> I'm sure someone has mentioned this already, but he was never busted with steroids, I don't know where the TS got his information from.
> 
> Did he do steroids while in WWF? Possibly, but we can only speculate.


He did get arrested for possesion of steroids but when they went to the lab they turned out to be legal supplements and he was released without any charges ever being laid.


----------



## Elitemajik (Dec 31, 2006)

duncanjr said:


> do you honestly think a man like vince mcmahon ( wrong spelling , i know )would drop top drawes like triple h and lesnar for doing roids when there really not even compeating ? correct me if im wrong , but performance enhancers are illegal in real sport because they give a physical advantage over the non user ...but seeing as how wwe is "sport entertainment " and there not actually compeating , seeing its all pre arranged , why would vince drop a big draw cause he took enhancers ? didnt hulk hogan appear in court saying vince encouraged use of steroids ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The drug testing policy the WWE uses now was put in place after the Chris Benoit incident. Alot of top superstars have faced suspensions or have even been fired. WWE does not automatically = steroids. But of course with any sport including UFC there are people who take them but not every person in WWE is on roids, you have to be stupid to think that


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Elitemajik said:


> The drug testing policy the WWE uses now was put in place after the Chris Benoit incident. Alot of top superstars have faced suspensions or have even been fired. WWE does not automatically = steroids. But of course with any sport including UFC there are people who take them but not every person in WWE is on roids, you have to be stupid to think that


Although I realize what your saying is true I think saying you would have to be stupid to believe that is a stretch, its a pretty common misconception from those unfamiliar with the WWE/WWF, I mean outside of Bret Hart and Shawn Miceals the guys that have been the face of the WWE have typically been big jacked up guys. Also prowrestlers take a hell of a pounding and have short injury lay offs, steroids are a pretty typical part of injury recovery for them.


----------



## Elitemajik (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Although I realize what your saying is true I think saying you would have to be stupid to believe that is a stretch, its a pretty common misconception from those unfamiliar with the WWE/WWF, I mean outside of Bret Hart and Shawn Miceals the guys that have been the face of the WWE have typically been big jacked up guys. Also prowrestlers take a hell of a pounding and have short injury lay offs, steroids are a pretty typical part of injury recovery for them.


Stone Cold was never jacked up, neither was The Rock, i mean The Rock was pretty big but it was natural look. Right now i can only think of 2 top superstars who look like they could be on roids, John Cena and HHH


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Stone Colds arms were jacked dont kid yourself just cause he didnt have a six pack doesnt mean he wasnt jacked Im not saying he is or isnt but I suspect that Austin was doing more than drinking beer., the Rock I would accept only because he was never jacked and was actually built very similiarly to his dad who wrestled in the 70's. I dont watch wreslting anymore but come on Batista?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Face of the wwe no doubt he's on roids..


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Toxic said:


> He did get arrested for possesion of steroids but when they went to the lab they turned out to be legal supplements and he was released without any charges ever being laid.


Yeah, they thought he had an illegal substance but they were wrong. I already read the article a dozen times because people keep bringing it up. People need to find some new material.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Your arguement as to why he doesn't take steroids is that he would have no reason to stop because he could keep using them by cycling them out?
> 
> Or are you saying he is probably still taking somthing, because if your arguement is simply that there is no way to tell, why bother posting? This is just an opinion forum anyways.
> 
> ...



Post of the day. I think it's pretty obvious Brock AND Wanderlei took steroids. I doubt Lesnar is taking any now, though.

Also, whoever said that Lesnar 'always had a freakish build even as a kid' is telling porkies. I once purchased a WWE DVD titled 'Before They Were Superstars' where Brock was featured. They showed several pics of Lesnar as a teen where the only 'freakish' thing about him was how underweight he looked. Even his mum was saying that he was like a beanpole with spagetti arms and legs. He was clearly an ectomorph. Though one thing they all agreed upon was that Lesnar was always powerful for his slight build. I believe he weight like 170lbs until he turned 18

He didn't bulk up until his late teens where he got broader and thicker...by the time he was 23, the man was 290lbs..take awaybody fat and that's a good 260lbs of muscle. That time of muscle gain in 5 years is not possible without steroids. It just ain't.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

The Dark Knight said:


> Post of the day. I think it's pretty obvious Brock AND Wanderlei took steroids. I doubt Lesnar is taking any now, though..


Oh my sweet jesus. You do realise he was tested as a college wrestler right?



The Dark Knight said:


> Also, whoever said that Lesnar 'always had a freakish build even as a kid' is telling porkies. I once purchased a WWE DVD titled 'Before They Were Superstars' where Brock was featured. They showed several pics of Lesnar as a teen where the only 'freakish' thing about him was how underweight he looked. Even his mum was saying that he was like a beanpole with spagetti arms and legs. He was clearly an ectomorph. Though one thing they all agreed upon was that Lesnar was always powerful for his slight build. I believe he weight like 170lbs until he turned 18
> 
> He didn't bulk up until his late teens where he got broader and thicker...by the time he was 23, the man was 290lbs..take awaybody fat and that's a good 260lbs of muscle. That time of muscle gain in 5 years is not possible without steroids. It just ain't.



He wasn't an ectomorph, most people don't gain any weight util their mid teens and keep gaining into their early twenties. Also, I don't know where you heard he weighed 170lbs at 18, and I wouldn't mind a link because I have never heard that before.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

120 pounds is a bit much in 6 years but teenagers arent the same as grown men, when I got my learners permit at the age of 15 I was 5'4" and about 120 pounds, by the time I got my drivers license a year later I as 5'11" and 175 pounds and I have very always had little body fat so the extra 55 pounds would be mostly muscle.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

TheNegation said:


> He wasn't an ectomorph, most people don't gain any weight util their mid teens and keep gaining into their early twenties. Also, I don't know where you heard he weighed *170lbs at 18*, and I wouldn't mind a link because I have never heard that before.


because it's not true


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Not even steroids can get you that big. Only one thing can, and that's witchcraft. Stake and burn that mofo.


----------



## RestInPeace (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah I don't think so because he's figure hasn't really slimmed down too much since the WWE days. If anything he's slightly more lean for the additional speed and conditioning.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Not even steroids can get you that big. Only one thing can, and that's witchcraft. Stake and burn that mofo.


Its the only logical way to check I mean if he is infact the work of witches he wont die of course but at least we will have concrete evidence.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

He's a Highlander type thingy. There can be only one. Mario Van Peebles is probably looking for him.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I've never seen HighLander. Is it worth downloading?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> I've never seen HighLander. Is it worth downloading?


I love this movie. Lord and master has been known to randomly shout "HIGHLANDERRRRR!" in remote corners of the house without warning or explanation.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> I love this movie. *Lord and master* has been known to randomly shout "HIGHLANDERRRRR!" in remote corners of the house without warning or explanation.


How do I get my wife to call me this?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Get some Guinness and Pink Floyd drawstring pants, drink a shitload of whiskey (you got that covered already) eat all the ice cream in sight, spoil the dog rotten, talk incessantly when not asleep or pissed off, yell "YOU'RE MISSIN IT" if there's explosions, car chases, sharks, or fight sequences in a movie or TV show and your wife's out of the room, and bang your wife a lot (You got that covered too). You're well on your way. 

Maybe Brock has that sword/dick tattoo to taunt everybody who wants to decapitate him?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Get some Guinness and Pink Floyd drawstring pants, *drink a shitload of whiskey (you got that covered already)* eat all the ice cream in sight, spoil the dog rotten, talk incessantly when not asleep or pissed off, yell "YOU'RE MISSIN IT" if there's explosions, car chases, sharks, or fight sequences in a movie or TV show and your wife's out of the room, and *bang your wife a lot (You got that covered too)*. You're well on your way.
> 
> Maybe Brock has that sword/dick tattoo to taunt everybody who wants to decapitate him?


You know me pretty well xD

We went through the names phase once or twice, but it always phases out 

omg I do have this purple snake skin shirt and golden/brown 70s leather jacket and not to blow my whistle but when im wearing them... im practically the sex


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

xeberus said:


> purple snake skin shirt and golden/brown 70s leather jacket


Thats a pretty bad ass combo.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Whilst in the WWE, a whole heap of 'wrestlers' tested positive - Brock included.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Whilst in the WWE, a whole heap of 'wrestlers' tested positive - Brock included.


Link/proof?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Whilst in the WWE, a whole heap of 'wrestlers' tested positive - Brock included.


No he didn' you retard.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Whilst in the WWE, a whole heap of 'wrestlers' tested positive - Brock included.


Whilst on mmaforum, Indestructible3 made shit up.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> I love this movie. Lord and master has been known to randomly shout "HIGHLANDERRRRR!" in remote corners of the house without warning or explanation.


Who is lord and master? Is that an expression for a landlord?

edit: ahh read a little further down.


----------

